# Project: Sorority



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

My dad says I can have a sorority if I do extra chores for a month and no complaining!!  My mom agrees almost to everything my dad allows so I'm in!!
I'll put down my plan and I'll update later to see what my mom says.

The tank will be 10 gallons, cycled 1st and heated. There will be 5 females, each with a different color and they will possibly be sympathy purchases or rescues nursed back to health. (Note: I'll inspect on their illness so I know what to deal with) I will QT all of them in the cup they came in. The tank will be heavily decorated and possibly planted. The substrate will be gravel. 

Any ideas on what else to do? Oh, and if any of you have a dragonscale or marble female please let me know. I'll ask my parents if I can buy them and they will have to be $8 or below. The shipping price will be discussed and it will depend.

Once my sorority is completed, I'll gladly take pictures and answer any questions. I'll hopefully be experienced enough when the sorority is complete and I will move into Oscars next.  

Any sorority keepers, please share advice!! It will be so much help for me as I'm so new to this!


----------



## skepkat (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm new too, so I can't offer any specific advice, but I will be keeping an eye on this thread.

Since you mentioned color, most of my fish were different colors in the store. - especially the blues.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's OK. You could learn on my mistakes that I will make in the future. ^^" My favorite color is blue!! It's going to be hard to choose other colors. Haha

My mom said yes! I'm so excited!! c:


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

A tip that I can give is to have A LOT of plants. Do not get caves or other decorations that only have one opening because a female could get stuck in there without another exit.

I own seven females that live together, so if you need any help, I'm here. =)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll try... But I have a black thumb. :\ I'll get decorations with more than 1 exit. Thanks! Anymore advice?


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Make sure you have a quaratine tank. If one fish gets sick, the others may follow.

And, when you are adding females in the tank, add the least agressive first. This is what I do when I get a new fish or during water changes.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep, I'll QT them just in case. Thank you for all the tips! I have a question even if it's not relevant but do you actually have a badger as a pet?? 0.o


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I also recommend lots of plants, it's important to have both ground cover and floating plants. Also I always include one cavelike shelter with at least 2 exits per fish. All of these things help break up the line of sight so that anyone being chased can escape pursuit.

Feeding can be hectic as sometimes in a bid for dominance one female will try to eat all of the food you offer and bloat herself sick. My girls even jump XD The best way to feed is count how many times you've dropped a pellet in front of a fish's face. Or feed defrosted food on a Q-tip one at a time.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I plan to separate them during feedings, you know, cupping them. I have frozen daphnia, FD bloodworms, NLS pellets, and Tropical Flakes.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Update!*

My mom is going to get her table this week!! Hurray!!!  Discount, it appears.
It can hold a 20 long but.. We're still moving out next year, so it'll be pretty stressful to us and the fish. And it's glass. :|

A breeder here showed me some of his Bettas and I took a liking to them. (; He's keeping them in reserve for me until the tank is finished or if my dad won't want to buy them. So another, Hurray!!! xD


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

yes. make sure you always have a heated QT/hospital tank. i was always having to take girls out who got beat up and i didnt have anywhere to put them.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I can only QT them in their cups. Or any jar, storage, etc. But it will not be smaller than those cups in the stores! I have this bin that can be filled with water so I'll hear that up and put the cups in there.


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yep, I'll QT them just in case. Thank you for all the tips! I have a question even if it's not relevant but do you actually have a badger as a pet?? 0.o


 
No porblem =) 
Lol! No, I wish xD They are my favorite animal though!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Then how did you get a badger picture..? Never mind, I don't need to know. xD


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

You can choose some names ahead of time, that's always fun. I named all my girls starting with the letter M 

<<<<That's my newest girl in my avi, Mariah, from KadenJames !


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I want to do that! But that's pretty cheesy. Lol. I might be getting them from Mo. But let's see how that goes... I can't have any As in their names, all the pets I had with As died. :/ All with sickness. Crap.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I had 4 girls die already because I didn't QT a new cory cat. Fortunately I did some big water changes and now everyone is fine and I was able to add the new girl with no worries. Eventually I would like to replace Mercedes, she was a gorgeous big red VT from Petco.

Cheesy is fun


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw... I'm sorry. What was the sickness if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Aw... I'm sorry. What was the sickness if you don't mind me asking?


I have no idea. It was a petco buy, he died the next day and a few days after that the girls started dying one by one. I almost threw in the towel, I knew EXACTLY how Mo felt 

Anyway, the water changes made all the difference and now it's like nothing ever happened.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

D: I'm so sorry! 
Water Changes are the best medicine. :,) What size is your sorority tank? I'm so excited to start mine!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It's OK. You could learn on my mistakes that I will make in the future. ^^" My favorite color is blue!! It's going to be hard to choose other colors. Haha
> 
> My mom said yes! I'm so excited!! c:


Aww Lebron, that sounds soo awwsum, I know you are very exited, very cool, and in a 10 gal, wow...cannot wait to see it..Just look around at the pet shops if you are taking in resuces, as you know you can get some a lil cheaper, for those reasons..and yes lots of plants, try getting a lot of real ones, if possible Good luck..hope it all goes well.. I am very happy for you;-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you lelei.  The pet stores near me hardly have any females so I might need to buy them from Mo. I am excited! I can actually have more than 1 Betta for a change and a big aquarium! My dad said we might have a 20L but no promises! As for the rescues, if I can find them I will.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

20 gallons, 6 females, 3 cories, 2 otos and a nerite snail. Here is a pic. It's not heavily planted but the girls have no tattered fins. Mariah does but she just got here so probably her old sorority was a tougher crowd :lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It looks nice. I hope my dad allows me to get plants again, my Java Fern ended up dead in QT so floating plants are better. Lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Update!!*

Well unfortunately, I have to buy the tank next week. :\ The stupid coupon takes forever to ship! UGH. But at least I'm buying it... Petsmart #1 doesn't seem to have any girls in stock, I went there today. Now it's up to Petco and Petsmart #2 to see if I'm going to the breeder's way or the rescue and sympathies. I wanted to buy my supplies tonight but my dad says not yet... Ah well. The fun starts next week...


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Good luck!! I've been successfully keeping sororities for 7 years now! So if you have any questions feel free to ask! 

If you're still in the market for a dragon I have 6 red dragon HMPKs I could part with one if you can send me like $5 for shipping I'll cover the rest


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OMG My life gets better and better.  Thank you for the offer, but it will depend. When my tank is fully cycled, I'll go looking for females again and see if there are any "connections" or sick ones. She's really pretty but she has a very good home. I will PM you and Mo about the females. Thank you so much!! And do you happen to have IAL?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a TON! Want some? I could send you like 10 big leaves no charge


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes! Thank you so much!!  Oh.. If only my tank was already here And cycled... You could wait, right? I mean, I'm making you and Mo do so much already.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah no problem! Send me a pm with your address when u want them!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say good luck  I want to get a bigger tank for such a purpose (current largest is a 6.6 divided for my two males) - I think I'll just have to ask for it as my Christmas present!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Shadyr and Moon, thank you!! The coupon should arrive later today...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*OMG Another Update..? LOL*

Well, the coupon didn't arrive. Aw. And my mom said the wood on the drawer was easily scratched so I can't put the sorority tank on it. :\ Looks like my good luck just vanished... 
But still, at least I'm getting the tank! I guess I could put the tank on this toy box... I went to Petsmart #2 and Petco and there were females Bettas!  They all had stress stripes, gasping heavily, and one had fin rot. Me and my dad still have to think about buying from the breeders, I can't turn down an awesome offer but Bettas need to be saved. :\ I also saw babies and this one was only like 2 centimeters. It was at the bottom and it's back was hunched. Looked like it should've been culled..
Oh, and the substrate will be sand instead, I'm getting Cories!


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Good luck! Right now my life sucks. My average grade is a B. And my parents and I are have problems. We cant agree on anything. Its to hard to explain. But good luck.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks! And I'm sorry, at least you have a B. It's so much better than Ds or Cs! I hope you get along with them soon..


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks, and they were just yelling at me.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

:/ It's weird when they yell at you, and you have so much to say, but you say nothing and they're like "Anything to say for yourself?!". It'll get better don't worry!


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanka


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Yeesh, I'm so annoying!! UPDATE..!*

Well, I'm getting a 20 LONG!! Woohooo!!  The bettas will be rescues/sympathies and all will live happily ever after.. I suppose I'll have to stock up on the medications and crap.. I'm still negotiating with my parents on if I can get IAL or not. But the meds they can't say no. 

Any name suggestions for them..? I know it's better to see them 1st but still. It's great to look out for new names. The smallest one will already be named "Winny" or "Winnie". ^^ It's pronounced (Win-nie)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Update*

It's been a while... Got my filter and thermometer... I'm getting my tank tomorrow!! *clap clap*  20 GALLON LONG HERE I COME


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

That's so exciting  one of my older sorority girls was also named Winnie ^-^ post pics!! 
I'm gonna ask for a tank for Christmas too XD all my friends thought I was weird when I was disappointed that I got a phone for my birthday instead of a betta X] 
Good luck on your sorority! Can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks! I will and that's weird! Lol. Good luck!

Oh, and I didn't get the tank yet. :/ Beaver dam it. Next week I'm sure!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Got more supplies*

I got more supplies! I'm getting the tank later on today or this week.  I got Caribsea or whatever SuperNaturals Black Sand and my ace hardware ammonia.  My LFS seems to sell beautiful females now. My dad wants to buy from there so I guess there won't be much rescuing anymore. :l I might be able to rescue like 2-3, though!


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

How exciting! I hope you buy/rescue some beautfiul bettas!

I'm excitied too, tomorrow I'm buying five females. I'm still really sad that I lost all seven of my original girls.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope so, too. I'm so sorry you lost them! :/ 
I went to buy a hood.. It's a 30" by Aqueon. I hope it will work.. Gotta buy the heater and tank next. c:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

congrats... I hope you get to get the soroity.

(I feel like a horrible betta owner.)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

My parents ARE allowing me to get them. We can watch the tank while we're eating. (It's in the dining room) xD

Why do you feel horrible?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> My parents ARE allowing me to get them. We can watch the tank while we're eating. (It's in the dining room) xD
> 
> Why do you feel horrible?


cause...

1. MY PARENTS THINK A 3 GALLON IS TOO BIG FOR A BETTA!! WHAT THE HECK?!

2.I had to keep Equinox in a cup 'till I found a good tank. I have, but my parents won't let me get it

3. I can't get a heater cause my parents think it will kill the bettas, once again... WHAT THE HECK?!? (I really need to stop abusing this word/phase)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's not your fault. It's your parents. They really need to see the Betta's POV. Lebron's 3.5 is small... That's sad. :/


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It's not your fault. It's your parents. They really need to see the Betta's POV. Lebron's 3.5 is small... That's sad. :/


what's a POV??

and... *sigh* how in the WORLD could a heater kill a betta?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Point Of View. You know, his perspective. A heater can kill the Betta by overheating but that's when you buy sucky ones.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Point Of View. You know, his perspective. A heater can kill the Betta by overheating but that's when you buy sucky ones.


oh, ok. I know about overheating deaths, but I meant beside that, but nevermind now.

my parents want to buy those lights that heat cages and stuff. I feel somewhat humiliated..


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Good luck with your sorority! I would love to follow your thread, some day I would like to begin a sorority. I'm just scared of all the aggresiveness some of these girls have. I only have one female and am so attached to her I wouldn't want anything to happen to her! I'm super excited for you!! xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks! Sororities are very fun, especially if you have other fish with them. It's just the down payment you need to worry about. ^^" They won't be as aggressive. I mean, I'm sure it's only tail biting and chasing and some missing scales. That's the way of the pecking order.. 
I know how you feel. I don't want Lebron getting chased. (;


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good luck sorities are awesome.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Cant wait to see it!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you both!
Due to Sandy, I plan to go later today before 4pm.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I can not wait to see it either.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Got the tank... It's beautiful. xD
What do you think I should do? Start cycling today with sand only or tomorrow night with all the decorations? I know the decorations can have some BB on them but it's better to start early, even if it is just a day.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Samd yay love sand too.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Start today


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking forward live plants really help.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, thanks! I'll start then... I need to clean the sand first... Ouch, our hood is crooked. :/ I have to return it tomorrow then. AGHHH! I can start without it, no biggie.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I might be getting live plants, hopefully my dad will allow it. He was mad at me when I was QTing my java fern but it died during. xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope they make it why would your dad be mad it died?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I had to QT the plants because of a chance of snail infestation. He didn't think the plant had to go through QT but he let me anyway. It died during the little tap water treatment... He thought it was a waste of money.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, the tank is starting it's cycle later today. Adding in some pure ammonia from ace. My sister plays with water unattended so we had to wait for a hood. The challenge has started..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What is Ace I may use it in the future?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's "Ammonia Janitorial Strength" by Ace Hardware. You know, that hardware store. My dad had to drive a long way to get there but we did.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really its safe for aquariums?


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

It's ammonia, CB. People use pure ammonia to cycle their tanks. It's easier than the fish food/shrimp method.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

CB yes it is safe
Ace brand is practically the only one safe to use because it is pure and doesn't have added chemicals in it.

It's way better than using food/shrimp because smelling rotting for 4-8 weeks isn't enjoyable. Lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was wondering if it had chemicals thanks.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep, it's safer than the other fish less ways. It says 10% ammonium hydroxide. Whatever that is, lol. 
Do any of you know what dosage I make?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking forward you seem to be prepared.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I think someone said just a couple drops of that stuff is plenty potent. Just add and check later on. If you need more, add more. If not then you know how much to add for next time


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Too little is better than too much.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK. I'll just add drops little by little. I asked Olympia a few seconds ago, but oh well! And yes, too much is a lot worse. But I'd like to get a good start up amount. (;


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am guessing three drops.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I used this calculator Olympia showed me. It was 3.98ml for 5ppm.
DAYUUUMMM! This ammonia has a strong odor like alcohol! I had to hold my nose, I'm gonna test later. ^^


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have really hard time smelling wish you the best.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK, I got my volcano and a few more decorations!!  Pictures will be up before 11:00 EST. I'll also post up the QT tank. There will be more decorations in the future before the stocking, my mom just has a very selective decor policy. And I have to agree, it's going to be a LONG time!! Haha


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How selective is Marimo allowed?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So much for pictures. xD What do you mean by Marimo? I guess I can get some balls. (hehe) My mom just doesn't like certain decorations so we have a hard time finding ones we want.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Marimo would look great, anarchis, and crypts/swords/anuibus/ferns/moss.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

There won't be much live plants I'm afraid.  You know, my dad thought it was a waste of money.. Since my fern died really quickly.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Tell your Mom and Dad Marimo is an algae. My Dad says he usually does not like live plants but likes my tank.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm just going to tell them that they suck up ammonia. (; I know it's true but I don't want my dad saying it's a waste of money again.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It is true and there great they help with algae problems too they outcompete them only disadvatage is prive mice cost me 10.00$ for one.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

REAL PICS!!!

The tank has nitrites now, need to test later tonight. ^^ So close, and yet so far...





























What do you guys all think..? I'm adding 3 Marimos and I actually think it needs more decorations. >.>


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Yep - it looks really good but I'd add more plants and hiding spots. And it may just be a depth perception thing in the pic, but the front of the tank looks a bit bare to me.

I have that same volcano bubbler and I've covered it in java fern so it looks more natural. You can just use super glue gel to attach rhizome plants such as java fern and anubias.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's good.  The front isn't THAT bare, I could add more if needed though. Super glue is aquaria safe? I'd like some plants, but don't I need a 6500K light?


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Crap I had my reply typed out and then closed my browser before I posted it. Grrrrrrr.

OK - yes super glue gel is totally safe as it becomes inert in water. Just attach the plant (hold it for a minute so it sets well) and then let it sit until the glue is dry. Then hold it under a gentle flow from the tap for a minute. Then it's safe to go in the tank. Works much better than thread cause it never rots off. 

I have some pics of java ferns attached this way in the Betta Housing forum in the "show pics of your heavily planted tanks" thread that is kinda far down the page by now.

I use low light plants and don't worry about my lighting. In my bettas tanks I use the little spiral bulbs that you can get almost anywhere these days, like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...oogleMKP&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleMKP-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA 
and in my larger tank I just have some old tube fixture that I bought 5 years ago and haven't even bothered to replace the bulb yet. I grow java fern, anubias, swords, sag and duckweed with no problems. The ferns and anubias are glued onto natural rocks, driftwood and store bought decor and that allows me to have plants at any height of the tank that I think will look good, which adds overall dimension and visual interest. And I have zero algae.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks so much Wendy! I'm going to add some more plants, I bought 2 Marimos. Expensive little things... Their names are Ben & Jerry. (-; The big one is Ben, smaller one is Jerry. Lol

The tank is nearing the cycle. Nitrates are here, ammonia is getting low, and nitrites aren't as bad. I might be getting the fish next week! YEAH BUDDY. Any name requests? I'm thinking of naming another one Alue after Balto. lol xD


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Gorgeous! What lucky little girls you will have!

I have a question about the sand, how long did you have to wash it before the water ran clear? Did you wash it in a bucket?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I never washed my sand I poured it in.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you, Registered.
Well... By nature, when it comes to animals, I tend to overdo things. The bag of sand was really big and my container to wash it in was so small. So I did it little by little. It took me 15 minutes to clean and put in each subset. It took me like 1 hour I guess. I washed it in a plastic container from a toy box set. Lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

When I poured it in some floated and sank.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

It looks really good! The one spot that needs filled in most is right in front of the little rock cave thing on the right side. That looks like a pretty open area that will allow fighting between the girls. I'd get some plants/decor that are very tall that reach or almost reach the surface.
Cant wait to see it come together!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, TTB! The hard thing for that is that it will block the volcano. >.> I'm putting 2 moss balls there. Like that would help. :roll: I'm thinking of other plants, that's a first. Hm... It's almost done... 

Did I post a picture of Winnie on this thread, yet? I don't know if I did.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

What about moving the valcano to the front of the tank and put plants behind? just an idea ;-)
Im not sure if you posted a picture bc i havent kept up with this thread, but i havent seen her.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's connected to an aerator so the tubing would be so obvious. The joys of decorating. :s I'll post a pic of her.. I'm on my iPad and I might find a way.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It's connected to an aerator so the tubing would be so obvious. The joys of decorating. :s I'll post a pic of her.. I'm on my iPad and I might find a way.


Theres a photobucket app, i use that c;


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Does this work? Here she is.. After 2 weeks. (she's a baby, stripes.)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's sideways. >.> and don't worry, that's her color. No fin rot, I make sure of that. ;-)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

awe she looks so cute and small c:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

She's hardly Lebron's size, she's like an inch. And she really is cute.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm glad it's coming together for you! Everything is really looking nice


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

She looks like she has a great personality.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I plan to separate them during feedings, you know, cupping them. I have frozen daphnia, FD bloodworms, NLS pellets, and Tropical Flakes.


Why would you do that? That's a lot of unnecessary stress. I have a sorority of 4 with 3 getting ready in other tanks. I feed them together. They don't fight over food, and its isn't something that starts fights. Just drop in enough pellets for all of them.... For frozen foods I feed them together, but I use tweezers and give them each a worm/brine shrimp individually. I do that because they can easily over eat if they get too many of those. Tweezers are real handy. Just stick the worm in their face and they'l eat it. They generally eat anything in front of their faces, if its not food they still do, except they'l spit out anything they dont think tastes good.

It's also pretty difficult to catch the bettas with cups as nets can hurt their fins. I dont usually use nets with mine. So save the trouble and just feed them together. Some people still just throw in a bunch of worms and that still works, I Just like controlling how much each of them gets, because Ive had an obese girl before.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm... I think that was a backup plan just in case the Cories didn't find their food. ;-) Not sure, though. Winnie and Lebron have been easy to cup, I never trusted a net even with other fish. >.> I'm going to have to get a tweezers then, would a turkey baster act like one as well?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cory Barbels are great for finding food.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, the tank is FINALLY cycled! Woohoo! 
AND, I bought my Cories! They're acclimating right now and they're breathing heavily really quickly. :s One is really thin, it's chubby but I can like see its ribs or something.  Any ideas?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Some of my Cories move there gills fast some are fat. I have been giving a variety.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Cories and Winnie are totally fine, no one died. ;-)
I got 3 more females! Honey, Piper, and Eclipse. Honey is a Yellow Cambodian, Piper.. Not sure. And Eclipse seems to be a Blue Devil, I'm not sure.. Winnie is a Royal Blue PK. Hope no Mycobacteria! D:

Piper seems to be the head female. She already nipped Winnie and Honey. Eclipse is still floating, getting accustomed to the new tank and inhabitants. I need 2 more girls, but at least I got the minimum covered. I don't seem to have trouble feeding the Cories which is really good considered my girls are pigs. lol Pics soon to come! A lot has happened lately! 

Winnie - Nov. 6
Eclipse - Dec. 14
Piper & Honey - Dec. 10

These are the days I got my girls. ^.^


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Eclipse in her cup.








Piper hiding her head lol








Honey








Group picture!








Girl Power! :-D








Eclipse again with Honey photo bombing a little bit. :lol:


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking good Lebron! Hope all your girlies get along well. *crosses her fingers hoping for her big tank for Christmas*


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Lovely ladies 

I would of loved it if my ladies had developed some color but 3 of them stayed whiteish, one is a very pale yellow. Only 2 have vibrant colors


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! Winnie is getting really owned by Piper and Eclipse. -.- My mom also through away my 7 cups because she was cleaning, now I can't separate for some anger issues! >.> Piper and Honey are pretty much cambodians, their colors are kinda pale, too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love Bronze Cories.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

Aggression usually subsides after a short while. If one girl doesn't settle down you can find any container thats suitable for her. I personally prefer a breeder box so she and the other bettas can see each other. I kept one girl in the box for a week after she was continuously nipping everybody up. After that long week she settled down and is no longer trying to be alpha.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It's being territorial.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

It's been proven bettas aren't territorial. They will fight so long as there is water involved.

It's their nature to fight regardless of territory. Females are more comunal which only means they can learn to become "accustomed" to one another. They're still intelligent enough to know when to fight or flight though - which is why having them in larger groups tends to reduce their aggression.

I don't rearrange anything in the tank when I add females. It seems to do nothing to help. Add more, add one, in any case the balance of aggression you created is disturbed and you just have to wait for things balance again.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They fight for territory in the wild. They are territorial.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

What size is the tank? I'm sure I read it somewhere but i forgot, lol.

I've had successful sororities for a long time now so I would like to make a couple suggestions if you don't mind! First would you possibly be able to get some more plants? The more heavily planted a sorority is the better! They need well concealed hiding places to get away from eachother. Also 4 girls is the bare bare minimum number you should have, the fewer girls there are the more aggression there will be, female bettas do well slightly overstocked, do you plan on getting more girls?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

20 gallon long. I will get more girls, probably around 6-7 in total. I might be able to get more but my mom has to agree. >.>


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Xeek said:


> It's been proven bettas aren't territorial. They will fight so long as there is water involved.


Proven where? You can't really do a fair experiment unless you're using WILD bettas. As far as I know, there aren't many animals that exist on earth who fight with their own kind on sight, and ignore all other aspects. A living creature's purpose in life is to create more life, and fighting to the death with its own species seems kind of backwards from a psychological standpoint.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> 20 gallon long. I will get more girls, probably around 6-7 in total. I might be able to get more but my mom has to agree. >.>


In a 20 gallon long with the cories I would do 10 females and just make sure you keep up on tank maintenance.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So you don't think 10 is too much? I said I had 2 mystery snails, right..?
I know the more the merrier, but I just don't want mini-cycles or spikes. I even don't have any live plants...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

If 6 is the max for a 10G, I would think 12 is the max for a 20G. Not sure how live plants or other species would imapct that. I have 6 bettas in my 20G and the 2 clown plecos. I have gotten very lucky - my females are pretty docile. Even the gender confused male in with them.

If you are having aggression issues, try adding more decor - like big, bushy plants. 
When I had silk plants, alot of my plants were like this and some were taller then the tank. Taller ones will float at the surface and provide hiding and resting spots for them at night.
This kind:









Or you can add in some easy live plants.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

Viva said:


> Proven where? You can't really do a fair experiment unless you're using WILD bettas. As far as I know, there aren't many animals that exist on earth who fight with their own kind on sight, and ignore all other aspects. A living creature's purpose in life is to create more life, and fighting to the death with its own species seems kind of backwards from a psychological standpoint.


Betta fish will show aggression regardless of territory. I shouldn't have to prove that or cite references. If you haven't experienced that first hand then you haven't owned enough bettas.

Research studies with males always show that they will fight regardless of anything, with some exceptions. They tend to be more interested in foraging the bottom in some circumstances than fighting. Bettas without cover show more aggression then bettas with cover. It's also a fact that two bettas can be placed in a very large pond with more then enough room for both, yet both will still fight endlessly.

There are papers on this, but unfortunately most of us hobbyists are forced to just assume or go by what we've all heard and read from each other. Most of the research papers I have seen I've had to pay to download. That sucks.

Females are much more different and will setup a hierarchy. At various times I've noticed my females seem to prefer one part of the tank as if they have territory, but many days later she's keeping to another part of the tank and will chase others no matter where they are if she feels she's above them.

So I've had to rebuild my female population several times. I have tried rearranging the tank, adding them in order of aggression, just adding new ones in groups, adding a new one individually and I seem to not get any different results. As soon as I add a new girl depending on her aggression the balance is upset and they all rearrange the hierarchy! If the new female is more docile then I almost see no change in the pecking order and it's as if nothing had changed.

The only reliable method I have found in controlling their behavior was if I wanted to adjust the aggression of a female I could put her in a transparent box so she and the others have view of each other, but could not fight. The longer the female remained in the box the less aggressive she turned out to be when I released her. I've done this on 3 occasions. One female that was so aggressive she would attack all the others leaving their fins in ruin. I put her in the box for 48 hours and released her. She then began to only attack periodically but only the lighter colored females. I put her back in the box and kept her there for 7 days then released her again. Now she attacks no one and the alpha prior to her seems to be the only chaser. The previously aggressive female now seems to accept being much lower in the pecking order and on occasion is the one being chased.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

I also meant to say females aren't showing territorial behavior in sororities. They're aggression is purely to establish dominance. This is proven and I will cite my source:

Aggressive Behavior among Females of the Siamese Fighting Fish, Betta splendens
Author(s): James C. Braddock and Zora I. Braddock
Reviewed work(s):
Source: Physiological Zoology, Vol. 28, No. 2 (Apr., 1955), pp. 152-172

The more females you have and the more confined the space the less fighting that will occur. So your goal in a sorority is to have more than 2, and enough in the tank so that all can see one another. If a female is aware of more females - she will be less aggressive.

For my 16 gallon tank, 6 seems to be the magic number. With 4 the sorority was still successful, but fighting was much more often. It's easy to notice when 2 females are preparing to fight and they become aware of a 3rd female in the vicinity, fighting rarely results.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Then explain why people have luck with 2 Bettas in a 50 gallon. Bettas are territoral. Thats why they fight fish that look like them.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Then explain why people have luck with 2 Bettas in a 50 gallon. Bettas are territoral. Thats why they fight fish that look like them.


With sufficient space for the subordinate to escape and stay out of sight from the victor, that doesn't prove that there is established territory. There is also a requirement that both females show aggression and have belligerent tendencies. If one does not - fighting may not occur. You are more likely to have success in this scenario with 2 highly colored females since the whiter strains of genes tend to be more aggressive (which is why in Siam the whiter strains are preferred for fighting).

I had that backwards. I posted the cited quote below. The white strain is less agressive.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

"While larger individuals usually be- 
come victors over their smaller pair- 
mates, size is not the sole factor in 
deciding the outcome of a fight. For 
years, in Siam, Bettas have been bred 
selectively for fighting ability (Smith, 
1937). Also, Noble (1938) stated that a 
white strain kept in his laboratory was 
inferior in fighting ability to a colored 
strain, even when favored by superior 
size..."


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Choclate you can't argue with scholarly research.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

No one has been able to prove a betta is territorial. Its true they make pick an area to keep their nests and t hey guard their nests, if it wanders elsewhere it continues to show the exact same aggression. The only thing that has been proven is that they are just simply absolutely totally belligerent towards others of their own kind and often to others fish species just the same.

A conclusion also is females tend to have other reasons for aggression than males. Females show more of a dominance or subordinate like hierarchy and the aggression is simply there to establish their position in that hierarchy.

Oh yeah and if you want to say they're territorial, they will be far more aggressive around the area the male has his nest. This isn't the kind of territorial behavior you guys were talking about though.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

djembekah said:


> Choclate you can't argue with scholarly research.


This is true, Choc. Published data is hard to argue.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

The fish hobby world is.... very unscientific. From tank cycling to the assumed behavior of fish. Everyone is told so many things and its passed down. Most of any research papers or studies on fish and fish keeping aren't free to obtain and a lot of what I've read is extremely old!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Everyone, can you calm down about the territorialness of betta fish? Thank you.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

HEY HEY HEY I LOVE MY LADY BETTAS AND I WILL DEFEND ALL 8 OF MY GIRLS IF NEED BE.. hehheh he he he he he hehe.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Xeek said:


> Betta fish will show aggression regardless of territory. I shouldn't have to prove that or cite references. If you haven't experienced that first hand then you haven't owned enough bettas.


No.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Viva said:


> A living creature's purpose in life is to create more life, and fighting to the death with its own species seems kind of backwards from a psychological standpoint.


It's not backwards....the dominant male will pass on the stronger genes to the female. And this propagates the species better than if the weaker male were to mate.

And as far as "fighting to the death" as you mentioned, this is mostly in captive since in the wild there is much more swimming space and the weaker male will more often times escape or swim away before allowing the other dominant male to finish him off.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

From what I have read Bettas rarely fight to the death.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I really want a 29g tank.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Everyone, can you calm down about the territorialness of betta fish? Thank you.


its an interesting topic to discuss! and no one is getting mean.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

True, but if you want to discuss about there territorial behavior, I think a new research thread should be done. It would be a good discovery as well. My females are bloated. They started eating the Cories' food. >.> Fasting them, hopefully the Cories won't starve. :-?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> My females are bloated. They started eating the Cories' food. >.> Fasting them, hopefully the Cories won't starve. :-?


Hehehe, that happens to me too  I have to literally shut the lights off and wait for my betta to look at one side of the tank so I can sink some pellets down for the cories. Luckily the pellets are hard to see in my substrate so Cinder can't find them very well. But actually he has learned to follow the cories around because they can "sniff" them out and he might be able to scavenge a few if he sees them in time!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lucky for you, you have 1 betta. -.- I have 4 bettas acting like Jaws for food, it's like frenzy night. @[email protected] They don't eat the shrimp pellets, they actually eat when I put in wafers.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahahaha, crazy fish!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

*You were asked by the OP to drop the topic. Discussion of this shouldn't continue after that. This is her thread for her sorority, not arguing over if fish are territorial or not.*


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you, Olympia.  Truth is, I feel selfish for making this thread for *my sorority*. I don't know, I just feel shellfish. (See what I did there? lol) 
The girls aren't bloated anymore, I'm planning to get 2 more from the pet stores and 1 from AB. 1 more X-Mas present can't hurt. hehe


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

I really like reading this thread. I myself got a 20 gallon long for Christmas and am planning a sorority of ten with an albino bristle nose pleco and a mystery snail. ^^<3


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

Mine find food in the dark. Usually it involved observing the corys and they know generals where to look. They aren't totally blind in the dark and they just know where to look.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine are mostly Blind. They have Barbels and smell to find food.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

The corys move a lot they see or sense where they are  where Cory be food be


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine are Albino so less vision.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck with the upcoming sorority, Mandy! 
I bought 2 more girls, did I mention Sheer and Moltres, yet? Or even Eclipse? I forgot to update this thread. Whoops.. lol Sheer is a blue orchid and Moltres is a blue orchid too except with red wash. Eclipse seems is a purple one, and the 2 newer ones seem to be marbles.  No names yet, though. I got them yesterday from a LFS! Sorority is doing well, no one died...


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks! I'm on my way home from vacation with my 20 long in the trunk and most of my accessories are at home waiting for me! If I ordered it right my plants should be delivered tomorrow <3

Pictures?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's great news! A vacation and a tank? :0 You must be so lucky, I can't have any plants. -.- Oh yeah, pictures.. I'll get some later on today, promise. The girls just had their weekly bloodworm feast, there will also be a water change further on this week.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Here they are! Mew is the one with the red and the one that I really like is the marble, is unnamed. Any suggestions?
1. Unnamed 2. Mew













3. Unnamed 4. Mew














What do you all think? They both seem to be sisters, what are their exact colors called? Thanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

She makes me sad. I love her look. But she reminds me of Cindy.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Who, and why? :c Thanks, though. Who's Cindy?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

An old Betta. She looked just like that. I love the look though.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, okay. I'm sorry Cindy died, though. Even of old age. :c


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No she jumped out. I though she was too smart too jump. I do love yours though.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

How exciting! I love reading about new sororities!
Females are soo cute


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright, I decided to name the marble "Ditto". ^^;
Now 3 of my females are named after Pokemon! Pokemon FTW. > Ditto isn't eating that much, but she's active. Picky picky...


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

Pokemon ftw indeed! I'm pretty sure I'll be giving all of my girls Japanese names. My boy is Taro and I haven't named my baby yet.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

*sorority*

I'm thinking of starting a sorority..but afraid to start. I have a 20Long and lots of plants and decorations in different tanks.(planning on combining to 1 tank). What seems to be the "magic" number of females for a 20 L?


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

I dunno of a specific magic number but I'm starting mine with 11 in my 20L.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

I will need to start with at least 4 right???


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

I think it's better to start with 5. The more the better to spread the aggression around.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Edit: excuse me, I'm dumb. L= long, I get it now, ha.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks for everyone's help. I love the threads on soroities. I'll let everyone know how things go.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

General rule is an inch of fish per gallon, and you want your sorority tank heavily planted and decorated to give lots of hiding spots...so I'd think you'd be fine with around 10? Though I wouldn't put all in at once! 

Being over eager, when I started mine, I let myself be talked into putting 7 in together with insufficient time to adjust, and it didn't go well. Two died, two had to be removed. The three that were left have done well, and I've SLOWLY worked additional girls in, so I'm back up to 7 that all appear healthy and are getting along well together. One of the two removed will be ready to return soon. The other will get a permanent BFF and home in the form of my dwarf frog and the 5G tank I'll be upgrading him to this weekend.

Moral of the story? Take it slow. It still might not start off well. Be prepared to have to QT or isolate some temporarily. Be prepared to house some outside of the sorority tank permanently (or find them new owners) if there are significant issues. But with patience and a little luck, you'll have a tank full of colorful fishy jewels!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

What size tank do you have?
I've got my 10 gallon set up almost (besides the cycle) and I have three of my girls, all in one gallon QT/temporary tanks until I get my other girls and QT them. I think I am going to get three more... so 6 total in a ten gallon. I'm waiting for my fishless cycle to complete and it's taken longer than a month, now. :/ I DO NOT want to start a sorority in an uncycled tank!

I am going to float them all beside each other so they get used to each other (to QT them when I get my new girls)... My current three already know each other quite well. They try to "attack" each other through the glass occasionally, but it only lasts for 1/2 a second now, and then they just swim off.

I also have an empty four gallon back up tank (it has a filter and decor, but no fish). I'm really hoping that my sorority will work out... I don't want to do anything wrong. I hope I've got everything planned out thoroughly enough and that my cycle will be able to handle six fish at once (definitely planning on daily testing and PWCs when I first set it up, wouldn't want to stress them even more!)


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got a 36G bowfront for the girls/community.

I've now been introducing the *NEW* new girls to the tank by putting them back in their cups and floating those for a couple of days (with lots of gradual water adjustments) so that they can see the tank and other girls, get used to the water, and the other girls can see them and get used to them. The last one I let go, Wraith, was probably wierded out when I submerged her cup and (I kid you not) 4 of the other girls swam INTO it! Probably just to make sure she wasn't hiding any food in there ;-) 

So far there's been a little chasing, and I had to time-out Christmas for a day when #4 and #5 were released. But overall, they've been very good girls!

The tank was not fully cycled, but I stuffed a LOT of plants into it and I've been watching the parameters carefully. (Side note, the Water Wisteria is going nuts in a good way, instead of slowly perishing like previous ones put into the small unfiltered tanks did)


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I have the lighting and Seachem Flourish for the tank but no live plants. You think it would be good to add the live plants before I add the girls? I'm not sure where I'm going to get the plants yet and I've never had live plants so I'm unsure if I can keep them alive. My tank has an abundance of silk plants so the live plants would have time to grow without the girls having little cover.

Can I ask where you got your girls (private breeder vs pet store) how long you QTed them and if they were siblings/from separate breeders, age, etc...? I want to do everything right because I don't want to end up with dead/fighting girls and have to rehome them (this would NOT be easy in my area!)


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I started off wrong, as the above tale relates! I'm trying to do it right(er) going forward though.

Yes, put live plants in first. I got mine though chain stores - Petco and Petsmart. They typically have plants in tubes (do not buy before confirming the plant in the tube is an actual fully submersible water plant - not all of them are!) and normally an aquarium or two dedicated to live plants. I usually buy from the tanks, though I have gotten a few in tubes. I take my smartphone with me and look up the kind of plant it is on the internet to verify it is a aquatic plant. I don't have a NPT. I just stick em in the gravel. Some easy to care for ones: Amazonian Swords (will get pretty big), Banana plants, Marimo Moss balls. Wash them well and you should QT them too - plants are certainly a vector for unexpected things to get in your tank. Mostly wee snails.

My girls are pet store mutts. I just would plain be terrified of having live girls shipped to me, so even though this site has lots of breeders and lovely fish...I would not feel comfortable risking it. Hubby and I both work, so there would be every chance that anything delivered would be sitting outside of our house for 4-6 hours. I got some Nerites off ebay last year, and they happened to arrive on the hottest day of the year. One of them was already gone by the time I got home and rushed them inside. Anyway...my girls - the initial 7 were purchased together at petco and judging from the range of colors and tails are unrelated. I *HAVE* read that sibling girls will tend to do better in a sorority, so since you have sibs, you are probably starting from a good spot. If a fish is sickly looking when purchased or upon arrival, keep it separate until it is returned to health. The healthy looking ones go into the tank within a week, and I float them in their cups in the tank for two days to acclimate them to the other girls and water. (This is a fun time, the girls in the tank have thus far been super curious about the new arrivals!)

But fwiw, this is not ideal. I should QT them longer - many do it for up to two weeks, but I work, hubby works, and with kids, cats, and afterschool/work activities for everyone, I am eager to get them into the tank where they become much easier to take care of. I have my full arsenal of medications standing by (and thanks to the tetras, we've already fended off one bout of Ich) in case of emergency. Keeping the water in good shape is the first line of defense, and the plants help there.

It's *excellent* that you are doing it right, and I imagine you'll have great success! I got off to a wrong start in many ways, but it is still going pretty well at THIS point.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

One thing I told myself was that the fish get shipped to the store so there isn't a big difference shipping to my house. I got express shipping instead of priority so it required a signature... Since no one was home, the girls went back to the post office and didn't sit out on my doorstep. I got them in below freezing weather, all three healthy after 2 days in the mail and having to stay overnight at the post office. They still looked better than any pet store female I have ever seen. This was the first time I shipped live fish to myself so I wouldn't let it get you down if you see a fish online you really like


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

I know how it is being impatient to put the girls in. Honestly if my plants were a little more grown I would be tempted to put them in the big tank a week early. But since I'm really hoping my lily will take off soon I'll be a good girl and wait the full two weeks. . My lily sprouted its first little leaf today! It has several shoots coming out of it but today is the first day I noticed an actual leaf small though it is.









My little lily <3










And a bonus picture of Belle! (She still looks like a girl right? I'm worried about those growing fins XD)


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol, I'm so not good with sexing them but I ordered mine from private breeders so I figured they must know, right? I always look for the egg spot, but IMO Belle has the body shape of a female. I have seen quite a few girls with longer fins like hers 

I have had my current three girls since the 11th in one gallon temporary tanks. I'm obviously not going to put just three in the tank, but I am planning on QTing the new girls for at least two weeks. I'd love to have them all in the big tank right now but I'm way too paranoid to take chances. I love my girls too much to put them in danger by being impatient D: I'm sure they'd love the extra swimming space but they are getting daily water changes and two of them are still very tiny. My biggest girl (Okami) is recovering from fin rot because she had some damage on her caudal fin from shipping. She is healing very quickly, though, and all three are super active and spunky  Okami is a jumper, too!!! All three are voracious eaters but the smaller two haven't jumped yet. I get a little nervous to open Okami's lid, lolololol.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I have discovered that Christmas, one of the three original survivors, has quite the knack for jumping. It's gotten so that she seems more interested in doing a missile strike on my finger than actually paying attention to the food during feeding time. She's like a mini flying fish! A couple of the others like to come up and nip at fingers, but nothing like her! She worries me, actually. Weekend project: Going to see if I can fashion a craft mesh insert for the hood opening where the tubes and wires go in.


----------

